# Dealer says Aug or Sept



## waterpumper (Nov 9, 2000)

So I called today and they are telling me Aug or Sept as a release date. 
I though it was May?
Anyone have any insider info on the release date?
Thanks


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Dealer says Aug or Sept (waterpumper)*

Did they ask you if you wanted to put down a deposit? Hahahahaha....we got no prices, no dates, no option lists, nothing on the VR6 availability, but we'll take your money anyway. That's all you'll get at the dealer right now.



_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 7:05 PM 4-13-2006_


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Dealer says Aug or Sept (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

May is the release date for Europe, I don't think an official release date for North America has been released yet.


----------



## JML (Jun 19, 2000)

*Re: Dealer says Aug or Sept (BigFoot-74205)*

May 19 has been reported as the German (and presumably European) release date.


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Dealer says Aug or Sept (JML)*

^ Yep, I am just REALLY hoping that the release date for Slovenia is may 19th aswell.







Cos I want by bloody car!


----------



## Erick_NL (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Dealer says Aug or Sept (BigFoot-74205)*

Here (Holland) it will be end of may. On the 25 th my new eos wil bee on transport to the netherlands (2.0 fsi and 2.0T than available).
The 1.6 and the v6 wil be later this year.
Greetz


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Dealer says Aug or Sept (Erick_NL)*

^ Lucky you.







Here they haven't announced an official release date yet. But cos most of the Europe seems to be getting the car at the end of may, I'm hoping the same thing will happen here.


----------



## DANBURY VW-PASSAT (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: Dealer says Aug or Sept (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

We know what options are coming . Who told we did not? We know whats colors too. we even havea bse price ... 


_Modified by DANBURY VW-PASSAT at 12:25 PM 4-14-2006_


----------



## Green Hare (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: Dealer says Aug or Sept (DANBURY VW-PASSAT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DANBURY VW-PASSAT* »_We know what options are coming . Who told we did not? We know whats colors too. we even havea bse price ... 

_Modified by DANBURY VW-PASSAT at 12:25 PM 4-14-2006_

Care to elaborate on any of this information??


----------



## passat06boi (Feb 1, 2006)

went in today to a connecitcut dealer....i was told june/july


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (passat06boi)*

Really people, its a waste of time to continue speculating about the US release date of the Eos because official details have not yet been released, and its simply a waste of time ask your local dealer because 99.7 % of dealers know less than us, and the other 0.3% knows what we do beacuse they are in here. This Eos forum has people from VW dealerships reading/contributing and there is a core group of enthusiats from around the world who continually deliver up to the minute information. There is no better information source for Eos details than these threads. As soon as official release dates, detailed price lists, and specific options and packages are announced....it will take about 0.8 seconds before it gets posted in here.


----------



## waterpumper (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_Really people, its a waste of time to continue speculating about the US release date of the Eos because official details have not yet been released, and its simply a waste of time ask your local dealer because 99.7 % of dealers know less than us, and the other 0.3% knows what we do beacuse they are in here. This Eos forum has people from VW dealerships reading/contributing and there is a core group of enthusiats from around the world who continually deliver up to the minute information. There is no better information source for Eos details than these threads. As soon as official release dates, detailed price lists, and specific options and packages are announced....it will take about 0.8 seconds before it gets posted in here.

You are 100% correct. I just had not been in here in awhile and figured I would ask. Sorry if my excitement got the best of me. 
My dealership is very good and they know me extremely well. I am not just another customer to them and the salesman I work with is active in our local community and attends events all the time. Not as a salesman but as a VAG enthusist. 
I am just getting excitted about this car. I really miss my Cabrio and would love to have this car. It will be 1000% better than my Cabrio could ever be. So I will remain on pins and needles until it is released.


----------



## speedshifter (Nov 25, 2004)

*Re: (passat06boi)*

Hey passat06boi your right in my backyard, was this the Langan dealership you obtained this information from?


----------



## speedracer88 (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: EOS*

Thanks Brandon!
gonna drive the Eos tomorrow. will take pics.
I can't wait!
btw: Touareg V10 TDI to arrive any day
first Rabbit to arrive May 24 (estimated)
Eos to arrive Aug-Sept. is still what we are hearing


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Dealer says Aug or Sept (waterpumper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *waterpumper* »_So I called today and they are telling me Aug or Sept as a release date. 
I though it was May?
Anyone have any insider info on the release date?
Thanks

We have been told that every dealer should have *one* by July, *one.* After that, we'll see.....


----------



## speedracer88 (Apr 23, 2006)

*Eos Drive*

Well I wish I could tell you how it handled, however I got my driving priveledges revoked before they were given......
The event was supposed to start at 8:30 a.m. at Candlestick Park. I happily arrived at 7:30, and was so excited I decided to do a couple donuts in the parking lot with my own Audi BiTurbo. 
I was waaay away from tents, cars, people, or any other obstructions. In fact, I saw not one person around anywhere. I guess there were a few inside the VW tents, but we were the first salespeople there.
So after I parked my car, I was approached by Jeff Beal who says he is the "Show Producer" and the "VW Client" says I can't drive in the Event and they will give me a special namebadge that says I can't drive, but I can participate in the other functions... What? He says it sets a bad example. But I protested that there was no one around!
I thought "yeah right, he's just trying to scare me".
So after some classroom time, my group heads out to the cars on the track, and he approaches me again. Apparently it's also a big "NoNo" to exchange color-coded name-badges with another salesperson, (which someone asked me to do), because they don't want us sitting next to our friends....you know, like in third grade! So he asks me if I feel "like I'm above everybody else?" He also reminds me I was "showing my butt" in the parking lot and will still not be driving.
I have to say I was floored! It was the way he talked to me that bothered me the most. He was sternly talking down to me in a condescending matter that really made me uncomfortable. I felt like a little kid!
So he relieves me of my driving-badge and replaces it with the non-driving badge.....It's kind of like wearing a Dunce-cap.....Then he dramatically rips up my other badge in front of me.
I tried to plead my case a few times, and even called my General Manager from my Store, on my cell, to try to convince him to allow me to drive in the event. Still the answer is no.
So, I try to take some pictures of the cars at least, and a staff member says "don't let him see you take those"!
Well, then it kinda of went downhill from there.....I'm stewing, getting madder and madder. So I storm into the tent where this Jeff Beal is talking with some VW trainers...... Let's just say I really gave him a piece of my mind!!!
Apparently he also doesn't like it when you ask him if he has Short-Mans Complex! ....or throw training manuals at him, or yell in his face!
So I left the Event after an hour of him harrassing me, and decided to do just one more donut in parting! This time with all the salespeople watching!
This was the worst experience in the five years of my VW career at this training. This Jeff Beal is the test-drive Nazi! I wasn't sure if I was at a training or an East German concentration camp!
I've been to lots of driving events. Including Audi Club events, I've been to probably a hundred. Donuts in the parking lot before, during, or after an event is not uncommon. In fact, it usually is the VW "Instructors" that wreck cars:
They broke the driveline on a V10 Touareg in Phoenix and drove one into a pole there. I also saw a Jetta get rolled at Thunderhill. So they should monitor themselves!
This thing just gave me a really bad taste in my mouth after this incident. I'm really not proud to represent VW at this moment. The Staff just wasn't friendly. They hurded us around like cattle and jumped on us for any small infraction. 
The track surface was really old and loose, so any time someone got a little loose in the car they really jumped on them. My associate that came with me wasn't impressed either! He has been with VW for 12 years, and he thought the vibe was really weird. It was like they were mad at us.
Anyway, I'm not done with this Jeff Beal! I'm going to VW Corporate with this, and I intend to get into another class and drive as I intended.


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

^ Sorry to hear about your bad experience. This Jeff Beal really sounds like he's got a bit stick up his rear end.
Anyway, I hope you get into another class.


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: Dealer says Aug or Sept (waterpumper)*

Spy pics courtsey of *Darren Hale*.


----------



## Mercboyz (Mar 15, 2006)

awesome pics


----------



## ::xander:: (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (Mercboyz)*

the ordering is up for 2007 eos on VW hub, the colors are in the computer and options and such, not sure about pricing yet


----------



## speedracer88 (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Eos Training*

sooooo, VW Corporate was quick to respond to this incident!
And the outcome is: I get FIRED!
can you believe that?
I guess I wasn't allowed to have any reaction to the way I was handled. Apparently a VW salesperson does not have the same rights as a VW customer! The VW Staff would have never been allowed to talk to a customer like the way they spoke to me.
I had no response from our Area Rep. when I tried to complain about the incident, yet this Jeff Beal was able contact the necessary people to get me terminated the next day!
I can't say I'll miss the car business or Volkswagen, but I will miss some of you from the VW Community! Thanks to Brandon, Mark, and Chris for your friendship and appreciating my expertise and enthusiasm for the VW Product. 
You'll just have to e-mail me at home now!


----------



## adonaldson (Mar 17, 2002)

*Re: Eos Training (speedracer88)*

Uhmmm....are you looking for sympathy. I'm sorry, but after reading your story of how you behaved and reacted, I'm surprised you weren't fired on the spot by your GM. How can you expect to behave in such a childish manner, and expect not to treated like a child.
BTW, if you are looking for sympathy, try the Honda boards, they sound like they be more up your alley. Good luck in life, hope you come away from this experience a little wiser, a little more humble, and a lot more appreciative of what you had to begin with.


----------



## arob1989 (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Eos Training (adonaldson)*

ouch!


----------



## speedracer88 (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: sympathy*

I'm not looking for sympathy guy, and the childish treatment wasn't limited to just me. I wasn't the only one that felt that way, just the only one with b*lls to do something about it. As a man, and I assume you are, what would you do if you were insulted and unjustly treated? Do you bend over and grab your ankles, or do you stand up for yourself? I have a lot of friends on these boards and they will tell you I'm the nicest guy they've dealt with at a Dealership. I treat people with honesty and respect, and I expect the same, but if it's anything I hate is someone trying to get over on me. I was basically fired for doing donuts! There is no justifying that. I wasn't looking for sympathy, I simply wanted to vent my frustration and air the situation in a public forum. I've already received many personal messages by email at home by VW friends showing support and indicating their shock and dismay. As for the Honda comment: I wouldn't let a Honda power my blender!


----------



## Variant55 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Dealer says Aug or Sept (waterpumper)*

Wow! I just drove the Eos yesterday for a VW "Think Fast 2006 Sales Rally." 
It feels like a more refined GTI, in terms of ride. The acceleration feels similar to the GTI, but most likely a little slower because of the weight difference. The suspension makes it feel more like the Passat sport, with less harshness than the GTI. The top is Trick! The control for both the moonroof and puting the roof down are on the center console/armrest. The large U lever, aluminum by the way, about 1.5" wide surrounds the power-window-like switch for the moonroof--No more dial. Before the top comes down sensers in the rear are actived to see if anything will harm the trunk. Also inside the trunk there is a cargo cover that allows a decent amount of space--about the size of the beetle convertible trunk, but with more height--that needs to be clicked down to ensure nothing will hurt the top as it folds into the trunk. Best thing I liked about it was the Seats. They are the same style as the GTIs, but with POWER. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Overall, it's a Passat two door with a GTI/Passat hybrid interior/optioned Convertible rocket! 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif THINK FAST!!! \______/ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jaxJetta1.8t (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: Dealer says Aug or Sept (Variant55)*

Wasn't this thread something about a release date














at least I can enjoy my soon to be drop top longer here in FL


----------



## mr wicked (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Dealer says Aug or Sept (jaxJetta1.8t)*

well i hope those dounuts were worth it...


----------



## speedracer88 (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Dealer says Aug or Sept (mr wicked)*

yeah, I'd have to say donuts are bad for you!


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: Dealer says Aug or Sept (speedracer88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speedracer88* »_yeah, I'd have to say donuts are bad for you!









But they're ooooooooooo so good.


----------

